# Medication for Damaged Scales & Fins - Mbuna



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

From time to time my Africans will get into scraps, especially when a juvenile thinks it time to move up the pecking order, which will leave a nice specimen with damaged scales and fins. I can easiily isolate these fish, which is what I do.

My question is what do BC Aquaria folks use to protect these kinds of injuries developing into severe fin and skin infections?

Thanks


----------



## Lars (Jul 22, 2012)

The best Care is pristine water quality. If the damage is not too bad, fins will grow back. Separation is also a good measure to help the healing process. I recently had a severum with a small infection and an angel fish kept picking that Spot. Once I removed the angel the severum healed up within a week.

Gesendet von meinem LG-D852 mit Tapatalk


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

That's the angle I am working from ... thanks.

If others have thoughts I would like to hear them as well.


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 24, 2015)

I agree with Lars. If it's physical damage, clean water is all that's needed.


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

The most likely infections that you would see develop on the injured areas are going to be either bacteria or fungus. I would monitor the fish closely and if you see some sign of infection starting you can use methylene blue and furan 2 together. Just keep in mind that MB stains pretty much everything it comes in contact with.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks for the suggestions. Usually good water and isolation is all it takes. I just bought a group of P. demasoni off a forum member ... after 3 weeks of doing well they seem to have issues, which often presents as skin damage. 

They came from a tank where I am afraid they became very use to it's water parameters. Now that they are fully adjusting to mine, they are not in top form. 

I just want to do the best I can for them ... we'll see where it goes from here.


----------



## engotski (Nov 9, 2014)

aquarium/pickling salt does it for my africans


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

I use the SeaChem Cichlid Salt in all my African tanks and a pinch just did another water change. 

I figure if can get these fish through the next week, they should perk up and be on their way - I have not bred P. demasoni before and this would be a good breeding group. 

I have bought other many other Africans from various other BCA members, at the VAHS Aictions, Fish Addicts, even Pet Smart with no problem ... they are all my breeding groups now. 

These fish are the first I have ever had issues with. 

Thanks for everyone's suggestions.


----------



## VElderton (Jun 3, 2015)

Just a quick update ... thanks for all the suggestions.

Unfortunately the 6 _P. demasoni_ that I tried to save did not make it ... I am putting it down to my water parameters just not matching the conditions the home tank for these fish had. When I purchased them I noticed that it had not had perfect water conditions for some time. I am chalking this loss up to my water not being hard enough or high enough in pH - I think my main problem was pH shock. Initiailly they did well but their internal pH needed to adjust too which I understand is a 2 - 3 week process, that is why things started well but ended badly.

However, there is good news. The other 5 that were part of the original group I re-homed in a friends tank that I was helping set-up. One of these died but 4 are doing really well and I believe that there are is at least one pair in that group ... so spawning should be possible!


----------

